# Downhill oder ähnliches



## ixses (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi leutz wohne in Nürnberg und wollt mal wissen ob ihr ein paar downhill strecken kennt oder einfach was, 
wo es im wald oder auf schotter bergab geht. 
Hab nämlich den Tiergarten satt DD antwort wäre nice.

MFG ixses


----------



## Slikjumper (10. Dezember 2008)

naja versuchs doch mal mit Osternohe, ist ja auch gleich um die ecke^^
PS: Schau dia doch mal das Thema an, was es hier in Frankenforum schon gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. Dezember 2008)

Osternohe is gut hatt aber leider jetzt zu.Wie wärs mit Ochsenkopf


----------



## ixses (11. Dezember 2008)

Warum hat osternohe zu? Und wo meinst du genau, wenn du sagst Ochsenkopf. Ich kenn nur den Ochen auf der Fleichbrücke


----------



## bengasi-rookie (11. Dezember 2008)

zu ochsenkopf(www.fichtlride.de): 
gib mal in z.b. google.maps fleckl (bei bayreuth) als suchbegriff ein... 

zu osternohe:
ein blick aus dem fenster verrät dir mehr! 
ansonsten: www.bikepark-osternohe.de


----------



## ixses (11. Dezember 2008)

Jo dann danke schomal für die Infos. So habt ihr auch noch Strecken direkt an Nürnberg in petto? Bin grad übern führerschein deswegen dauerts noch, um zu den parks zu fahren 

kann auch ein normaler wander weg sein der bergab geht ^^  oder kennt ihr karten in denen sher gut wanderwege eingezeichnte sind ?


----------



## schu2000 (11. Dezember 2008)

Ochsenkopf hat momentan aber auch zu...wenn man mitm Lift fahren will


----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. Dezember 2008)

Wo kann man in und um Nürnberg noch so Fahren?
Gibt es irgendwo ein paar Singeltrails oder so?
Komme aus Ansbach.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Dezember 2008)

schau mal bei dem "was geht im Nürnberger Norden" Thread und häng dich da an, oder komm in den Fürther Stadtwald oder schau am Steinbrüchlein bei Worzeldorf. Dort ist Gelb-Strich dein Freund 

MfG
Stefan


----------

